# Renewal of 13a Non-Quota Visa



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had other expats comment on having to renew their permanent Visa cards every 5 years but? Looking on the website under the instructions there's no such requirement other then reporting yearly unless the following applies:

*All foreign nationals who are existing ACR I-card holders whose basis of renewal is any of the following:

Expiration of the one (1) year validity of the card;

Re-registration of alien upon reaching the age of 14;

Change of visa status;

Replacement of ACR as required under the Alien Registration Act of 1950, as amended.
*

Here's the link. Renewal of ACR I-CARD

So I'm wondering if anyone else has more information on this, is there some sort of 5 year requirement to check or replace the I-Card? :confused2:

My card is coming up on the 10 year mark, I had to do some sort renewal or ? lengthy process at my first 5 year mark but unsure if that was due to something else, I wasn't aware of the annual reporting, so I paid dearly for annual fee's, had to ask several questions before somebody told me that I needed to report within the first 60 days of the year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I basically figured this out on my own by just looking at my permanent Immigrant card and it has an expiration on the back of Aug 2016.

I guess my confusion was that my first card had no expiration on it or I didn't notice. They didn't change my photo though it's the same photo that has been there for 10 years now, I've read that some guys get picked on if there passports are gonna expire within 6 months, you have to get some sort of waver there? Hope it goes smoothly, so far the Philippine Bureau of Immigration has come a very long way from my first time visiting that office, it was a different building off to the side.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

I jus did my 5 year renewal ,, the dates on the card !! Be ready 2 months ahead of expiration date !!

yu need all yur receipts from yur checkin every year Jan - Feb ,, approx. 300 pesos ,, Yur PassPort ,, with enough time on it ,, Fill out an ACRI card renewel form, (available online) The Officer will look over the form and take yur ACRI card and yur cell phone number ,, Pay the renewel fee (uhhmmm) smthing like 2,000.00 yu will be issued an official receipt in absence of yur card for approx. 4-6 weeks in the provinces ,, They will txt message yu ,, go pick it up !! report local office every year !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*All my receipts? Lol*



Scott E said:


> I jus did my 5 year renewal ,, the dates on the card !! Be ready 2 months ahead of expiration date !!
> 
> yu need all yur receipts from yur checkin every year Jan - Feb ,, approx. 300 pesos ,, Yur PassPort ,, with enough time on it ,, Fill out an ACRI card renewel form, (available online) The Officer will look over the form and take yur ACRI card and yur cell phone number ,, Pay the renewel fee (uhhmmm) smthing like 2,000.00 yu will be issued an official receipt in absence of yur card for approx. 4-6 weeks in the provinces ,, They will txt message yu ,, go pick it up !! report local office every year !!


Ughh... Hopefully they are all my receipts are stuck in my wallet, I do have last years but? I guess I'd better start hunting now, is that nutz or what? 
My card doesn't expire till August and my US passport doesn't expire till July 2016.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Ughh... Hopefully they are all my receipts are stuck in my wallet, I do have last years but? I guess I'd better start hunting now, is that nutz or what?
> My card doesn't expire till August and my US passport doesn't expire till July 2016.


If your passport expires in July I think that would be my first priorty. As far as I'm aware to renew any type of visa you need a minimum of 6 month left on your passport.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Passport with 6 months*



mcalleyboy said:


> Ughh... Hopefully they are all my receipts are stuck in my wallet, I do have last years but? I guess I'd better start hunting now, is that nutz or what?
> My card doesn't expire till August and my US passport doesn't expire till July 2016.


May have to leave Monday, I'll still fall within the 6 month time line with my passport.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

The local office will have a copy of yur receipts ,, in yur folder there ,, Most likely the officer will question the time left on yur passport !! 

I don't know about any extensions or grace periods for late renewals ,, "Don't lose yur status" or yu may have to hire an atty. to help yu straighten it out !! I don't think the new administration is gonna hear any "BS" !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I drove to my nearest Satellite Office in Sta Rosa Laguna and they had moved to the Sta Rosa City Hall, (off the beaten path) really nice new spot on the second floor of the building, I drove there with just me and my 4 year old grandson, it was burning hot today and traffic was like a parking lot at times.

I was in and out in less then 10 minutes for my annual check in, I don't need to renew the card till it's due, that's when they'll check all my documents and I downloaded all those, not much really but here's the form, it's to be printed on 8.5 x 14" legal paper. 
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/Checklist/4AlienRegistration
/BI%20FORM%202014-08-010%20Rev%201.pdf

Can't find the other form that has the checklist but basically you need your passport copies of the following 3 area's. 
1. US Passport photo and information inside page
2. Philippine Visa
3. Entry into the Philippines date 

Got it knocked out already (I-Card renewal)and set for August, my I-card expires in August, the cards now come in different colors, permanent residents get a Yellow card.

My next step though is to get a new US Passport in May or June it expires in the middle of July, I've heard some fast turn around with the passports, so I'll make sure I have at least two months to wait for it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> My next step though is to get a new US Passport in May or June it expires in the middle of July, I've heard some fast turn around with the passports, so I'll make sure I have at least two months to wait for it.


Yea, it's best to allow 8 weeks or so just in case they are swamped with issuing new passports.
I did mine several years ago at the embassy and had the new one delivered in just six (6) days. Can't complain..


----------



## dennisjames (Jan 10, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I am a Canadian citizen ad I live in the Philipines and I travel back to my homeland [Canada] each year for a few months to visit family.
> 
> I'll try to give you my most recent 1st hand knowlege,..
> 
> ...


If less than 6months on a homeland visa? You will have to request a new homeland passport from your homeland embassy/consulate.

[If you have a PH visa sticker in your current homeland passport?]

You will need to keep that old passport in your possession if it has that sticker. When leaving or entering the country you will need to present your new passport, old passport with that sticker along with your valid ICR-ID card.

If you will plan to exit/enter the country. Always keep all receipts in a safe envelope to prove you hve paid any/all acr-fees, exit fees and any PH taxes paid. You may be asked for them to prove you are up to date on your fees and taxes. Otherwise they will charge yu and posibly fine you for arrears.

[Also when you exit the country you must pay your fair share taxes. I recently exited the country and was charged 2600peso in taxes ad exit fees.]


----------



## dennisjames (Jan 10, 2016)

I am a Canadian citizen and I live in the Philipines and I travel back to my homeland [Canada] each year for a few months to visit family.

I'll try to give you my most recent 1st hand knowlege,..

The current permanent resident ACR-id card [it serves as your resident visa 1-5 years] should now be good for a 5 year period. Make sure to pay your 300peso annual fee each year before Feb 28th to avoid fines. Also apply for your acr-id replacent card before expiry and in person at Manila 3 - 6 months before expiry just in case they require additional health, financial capacity or etc,.. wink wink,.. information.
An acr card and/or renewals could cost you various accumulated fees from 3000-7000pesos. Each window you visit will apply a fee to your application.

If less than 6months on a homeland visa? You will have to request a new homeland passport from your homeland embassy/consulate.

Note [If you have a PH visa sticker in your current homeland passport?]

You will need to keep that old passport in your possession if it has that sticker. When leaving or entering the country you will need to present your new passport, old passport with that sticker along with your valid ICR-ID card.

If you will plan to exit/enter the country. Always keep all receipts in a safe envelope to prove you hve paid any/all acr-fees, exit fees and any PH taxes paid. You may be asked for them to prove you are up to date on your fees and taxes. Otherwise they will charge yu and posibly fine you for arrears.

[Also when you exit the country you must pay your fair share taxes. I recently exited the country and was charged 2600peso in taxes ad exit fees.]


----------



## dennisjames (Jan 10, 2016)

I am a Canadian citizen and I live in the Philipines and I travel back to my homeland each year for a few months to visit family.

I'll try to give you my most recent 1st hand knowlege,..

The current permanent resident ACR-id card [it serves as your resident visa 1-5 years] should now be good for a 5 year period. Make sure to pay your 300peso annual fee each year before Feb 28th to avoid fines. Also apply for your acr-id replacent card before expiry and in person at Manila 3 - 6 months before expiry just in case they require additional health, financial capacity or etc,.. wink wink,.. information.
An acr card and/or renewals could cost you various accumulated fees from 3000-7000pesos. Each window you visit will apply a fee to your application.

If less than 6months on a homeland visa? You will have to request a new homeland passport from your homeland embassy/consulate.

Note: If you have a PH visa sticker in your current homeland passport?

You will need to keep that old passport in your possession if it has that sticker. When leaving or entering the country you will need to present your new passport, old passport with that sticker along with your valid ICR-ID card.

If you will plan to exit/enter the country. Always keep all receipts in a safe envelope to prove you hve paid any/all acr-fees, exit fees and any PH taxes paid. You may be asked for them to prove you are up to date on your fees and taxes. Otherwise they will charge yu and posibly fine you for arrears.

Also when you exit the country you must pay your fair share taxes. I recently exited the country and was charged 2600peso in taxes ad exit fees.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I-Card fee's and Procedures*



dennisjames said:


> I am a Canadian citizen and I live in the Philipines and I travel back to my homeland [Canada] each year for a few months to visit family.
> 
> I'll try to give you my most recent 1st hand knowlege,..
> 
> ...


Thank you Dennis, good information here.

I experienced the costs of leaving once, my card was up to date but they charged me $60 and it had to be in pesos...ugh. Another huge lesson learned is that you have to leave your card with the wife and she pay's the yearly fee's if your not here for your annual check in, if not the fines add up, I left for 3 years came back and had to pay 14,000 pesos in fines, there again I think a change has been set in to cap the yearly fine 2,000 pesos but?

The Philippine Bureau of Immigration has a Facebook page and its very helpful, the questions are replied to in a very timely fashion they also do answer their phones.

Do they send you to their health office, they have an office for health check ups or would I have to see my own doctor, gosh? sure is tough when you don't live in Manila or costly transportation and now the traffic jams due to construction and infrastructure upgrades.


----------

